

HTML5 game development course? - keva161

Can anyone recommend a good course focusing on developing HTML5 games?
======
MeyerMeyer
[http://www.canvasdemos.com/2009/07/09/game-development-
tutor...](http://www.canvasdemos.com/2009/07/09/game-development-tutorials/)

